# Coming soon to a mailbox near you.....



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

My bird is on its first sortie and this pilot wants to pickle off them bombs bad!!!! Ive had a U2 doing surveillance for a few weeks now and have most of my targets acquired. Careful planning has gone into each of these to insure no collateral damage. Keep in mind my country is small and my government is poor so my bombs are light. These bombs may go dormant for a few weeks then arm again just to keep the element of suprise alive. Who knows....they may not fall for a few months so start biting your nails.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

slyder said:


> each of these.......they


This is gonna be awesome! Go get 'em!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

run , run away!

its on again!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

HAHA, Slyder is on a mission.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Go get em brother ! 
opcorn:
:scared:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Muahahaha! Great pic. Hit the bunkers!!!!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Madmen never sleep.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Im not mad....im just nuts.:wacko:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

just to show exactly how nuts i am....these little bombs wont necessarily be cigars!! Remember my country is poor. Ill use an old shoe as a bomb if it will inflict some damage! Maybe a box of gravel?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol "a shoe, honestly who throws a shoe" - Mike Myers


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

glockg23 said:


> lol "a shoe, honestly who throws a shoe" - mike myers


hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Will this Insanity ever stop??? Head for the hills!


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

I think its official WW III has broke out on the PUFF.com boards!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

fyi I'm 10 1/2 - 11
hahaha!
:madgrin:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah, i wear a 13!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

just in case anybody is wondering.............nope not yet! Fleet has been grounded due to fog.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

"Ooh, the Germans are mad at me! I'm so scared! Oooooh, the Germans...u h oh...the Germans are coming after me! Oh, don't let the Germans come after me! Oh, the Germans are coming after me! No, they're so big and strong! Protect me from the Germans!"

lane:

Oh yeah and my wife had someone so mad at their company instead of mailing back $400 in equipment he in fact did mail back 30 lbs of gravel.

Steve


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Grounded due to fog? Or is that what you WANT everyone to think?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job, this should be pretty cool.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

stu929 said:


> "Ooh, the Germans are mad at me! I'm so scared! Oooooh, the Germans...u h oh...the Germans are coming after me! Oh, don't let the Germans come after me! Oh, the Germans are coming after me! No, they're so big and strong! Protect me from the Germans!"
> 
> lane:
> 
> ...


How did you know im German? Well my great grandparents were anyhow.


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Just when you think it's safe.....BAM shoe in he face.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

slyder said:


> How did you know im German? Well my great grandparents were anyhow.


Just happen to be an old school Simpons fan.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I have some new aaaaaaaaaammoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

slyder said:


> I have some new aaaaaaaaaammoooooooooooooo!!!!


Incendiary ammo?:flame:

Hehehehe:ss


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ah somebody saw my other thread today.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

three people have been targeted. Bombing will commence immediately.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha. Since joining this site now I look forward to the idea of getting bombed...lol

Let em have it slyder!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

It has started, everyone enjoy tomorrow because you don't know what you might come home to after that. It could be a shoe.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

be thankfull i dont work at a morge and have access to body parts


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

I almost put golf balls in the bombs I sent today since we have a few golfing nuts on here.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

It is so on. No one is safe, folks.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Fox 1......................Fox 2..........................Fox 3........................ETA Monday mornin!!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

slyder said:


> Fox 1......................Fox 2..........................Fox 3........................ETA Monday mornin!!


Someone is going to be a very happy victim!

:dude:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Still waiting on confermation of a hit. Not even sure if they detonated.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

maybe the shoe knocked em out and they can't confirm the hit!

did you put in an odor eater or anything?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Naw. Gave em the full stentch. I actually have a box of old shoes and was gonna put cigars in em and ship em off.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

slyder said:


> Naw. Gave em the full stentch. I actually have a box of old shoes and was gonna put cigars in em and ship em off.


Oooooooooooooooh, Jog rockets!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought i heard one hit earlier.....tuff to see the mushroom cloud from here tho.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

still no report yet slyder?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was sitting in my house and heard an explosion outside, I went out and looked, little pieces of bills floating all over the front yard but lying where my mail box use to be was a very cool Ronson Lighter. Thanks Koby! and thanks for getting rid of my bills for me.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

mc2712 said:


> I was sitting in my house and heard an explosion outside, I went out and looked, little pieces of bills floating all over the front yard but lying where my mail box use to be was a very cool Ronson Lighter. Thanks Koby! and thanks for getting rid of my bills for me.


I too was nailed.

Kids loved the picture that was included.

Thanks Koby...but like I said in my pm...I dont play nice!

Shawn


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WELL WELLL WELL I was hammered by koby. He sent me a ronson lighter.

Thanks brother I really appreciate this. YOU ARE THE MAN


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Yall are very welcome. You know what they say......things happen in 3s. Guess i gotta get the boxes out tomorrow.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

for all you Navy cats out there..............we have 3 fish in the water..........ETA 48hrs


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

This is Bananas:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

lets say my bow is pointing north in the "Big Red" sea........one fired starboard.......one fired port and one off the stern.....but it may adjust its heading once its 100 miles south.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

next round will be an Army version..............its on your left.............NO YOUR OTHER LEFT!!!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Tomorrow could be the big day! Look alive people! Find some cover and get that Kevlar on your head!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

slyder said:


> next round will be an Army version..............its on your left.............NO YOUR OTHER LEFT!!!!


I tend to play Army golf!


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*Whammo!!! - Nailed!*

I worked from home today, and decided to setup outside in front of the house to get some sun while I worked. 
So, I'm chillin with the pups, working away...and WHAMMO!!!! Neighbors all came running over, 2 of the dogs fainted, and I pee'd a little. 
Everyone seems to be ok though, accept the poor mailbox. Almost got the truck too!

Thanks Koby! Lighter is perfect timing, my other one died 2 days ago. 
(H_ey, since this is my first bombing, was that technically a cherry-bomb!?)_

Just, remember... pay-back's a (you-know-what)!!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

LMAO awsome! Glad it was somethin you needed. I know its not a $70 Colibri but it will probably last 10 yrs longer! Enjoy it. I just snagged 5 more today. :banana: Quick question........What does "peanut butta jelly with a baseball bat" mean exactly?


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

slyder said:


> What does "peanut butta jelly with a baseball bat" mean exactly?


Think is the same as "Chicken Noodle Soup wit a soda on da side" and "I am the eggman". :rockon:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

2Curious said:


> Think is the same as "Chicken Noodle Soup wit a soda on da side" and "I am the eggman". :rockon:


coo coo cachoo!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

This ones been idle way too long.


----------

